# Time capsule non détectée OSX 10.7.4



## Damien06 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poster car je m'arrache un peu les cheveux et j'aurais besoin de votre aide.

Configuration : Macbook pro OSX 10.7.4
Time capsule 2to fraichement achetée

La TC est branchée à ma freebox via ethernet (via le port WAN internet) et clignote orange
Lorsque je lance "utilitaire airport", j'ai le message "aucune borne d'accès airport configurée n'a été détectée. Utilitaire airport continuera sa recherche".
Il est impossible de recherche la TC manuellement.

Est-ce quelqu'un sait comment faire ?

Merci d'avance,
Damien


----------



## Tatilou (26 Juin 2012)

Pour configurer la TC la première fois, il faut la connecter directement dans ton Mac avec un câble Ethernet.
Il sera alors détecté par l'utilitaire Airport, et tu pourras procéder à la configuration


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2012)

Le port WAN est le port destiné à être relié au réseau externe...

POur mettre ta TimeCapsule sur le réseau INTERNE, si tu veux utiliser un cable Ethernet, c'est sur un port LAN (Local Access Network) qu'il faut la relier
Sinon, el plus simple est de relier la TimeCapsule en WiFi en la paramétrant pour qu'elle se connecte au réseau créé par la freebox


----------

